# How do I get off facebook?



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A couple of years ago DD set me up on facebook. Biggest waste of time. How do I kill it?


----------



## Brighton (Apr 14, 2013)

How do I permanently delete my account?

If you deactivate your account, your timeline disappears from the Facebook service immediately. People on Facebook won't be able to search for you, though some info, like messages you sent, may still be visible to others. We also save your timeline information (ex: friends, photos, interests, etc.) in case you want to come back.

If you don't think you'll use Facebook again, you can request to have your account permanently deleted. Please keep in mind that you won't be able to reactivate your account or retrieve anything you've added. Before you do this, you may want to download a copy of your info from Facebook. Then, if you'd like your account permanently deleted with no option for recovery, log into your account and fill out this form.

If you can't log in to your account, you'll need to reset your password first. To do this, go to www.facebook.com and click the Forgot your password? link below the password field. Once you&#8217;ve followed the instructions to reset your password and can log into your account, you can deactivate or delete your account using the steps outlined above.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Okay, so how do I request to have my account permanently disabled? What form?


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

http://www.wikihow.com/Permanently-Delete-a-Facebook-Account


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]-qUlr5vtM0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I appreciate all this, but there is another, new problem. The system is not recognizing my password. This happened before, and the password is only 3 months old, I have it written down. Since the account has an automatic log-in, I can't get to the log-in page to say I need a new password. I can't deactivate, let alone kill it, without a password. How long do I have to stay off facebook (and continue to get spam updates from them)?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I think it's dead. :clap:


----------

